# Ballast = smoke n' fizzle



## Aqua_Horn (Mar 26, 2006)

The ballast on my Odyssea 45 gal appears to be burned out. The lights fizzled out and then the smell of burnt electronics started coming out of the molded plastic hood. The internals of the ballast are charred and surrounding plastics show signs of extreme heat, but thank goodness no fire! 

I going to try to replace the ballast. I have Power Compacts 2 X 65. 

Below are the specs written on the ballast cover:
One by two
L Voltage: 120 VAC 60 Hz
Input Current: 1800mA
N Power: 2X65W
lambda: 0.60
mu: 95%
Tc: 60 degree C
THD < 0.25
0.4 <TB<1.2
Item No: YZ2 * 65E

Where can I pick up a GOOD replacement? Can I get one at home depot? What specs do I need to look for (i.e. are there ballasts/specs specific for power compacts)?


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

Not to sound mean, but thats why you shouldn't buy cheap lighting from ebay and from cheap lighting system.


----------



## Storm_Rider (Sep 30, 2006)

i know oddyssea isn't the best, but i've never personally associated it with cheap quality.. hmm.. maybe its time to re-evaluate


----------



## mahamotorworks (Nov 7, 2006)

You can always retro fit an AH kit into the hood. There are a lot of DIY options out there. 

MAHA


----------



## attack11 (May 5, 2006)

Finch_man said:


> Not to sound mean, but thats why you shouldn't buy cheap lighting from ebay and from cheap lighting system.


like ebay has anything to do with that ballast failing. gonna blame china next?


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

I said from ebay, but I didn't say it was ebay fraught for the ballast not working idiot.


----------



## Finch_man (Mar 21, 2006)

I said from ebay, but I didn't blame ebay for the ballast not working, you Idiot.


----------



## Rex Grigg (Dec 10, 2002)

Call Kim at AH Supply. I'm sure he can help you with a decent ballast.


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

Lets not jump to conclusions, I am guessing this is not a cheap ebay fixture (though it could be). Aqua Horn will have to clarify that, but I recognized the 45g... I have an Odyssea 45g bowfront tank system and it was far from 'cheap'. I think the LFS original price was $459, I got it on clearence as a display model. I didnt know anyhting about Odyssea at the time and the tank looked simply stunning, I would not have suspected it was of inferior quality. The tank has curved glass, with no front seams (1 piece glass with rounded corners), built in filtration, built in lighting, and matched stand. However, after having it in operation for a while, the tank is the only thing I like (the stand is ok too). The built in filtration is poor and I scrapped it. I have heard (since I bought it) that the light fixtures are practically a fire hazard seing how so many of them have litteraly caught fire, and some have led to house fires. IMO there should be a class action lawsuite or something. I am really wondering if I should pull the ballasts and swap em before having problems.


----------



## LGHT (Aug 21, 2006)

If you need a new ballest I have a couple of GE ones that I got in a lot buy and only needed 2 so have 2 spare. I'll give it to you for cheap since i'll probably never use it.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

LGHT, I might need one too. =P


----------



## Aqua_Horn (Mar 26, 2006)

crazy loaches said:


> Lets not jump to conclusions, I am guessing this is not a cheap ebay fixture (though it could be). Aqua Horn will have to clarify that, but I recognized the 45g... I have an Odyssea 45g bowfront tank system and it was far from 'cheap'. I think the LFS original price was $459, I got it on clearence as a display model. I didnt know anyhting about Odyssea at the time and the tank looked simply stunning, I would not have suspected it was of inferior quality. The tank has curved glass, with no front seams (1 piece glass with rounded corners), built in filtration, built in lighting, and matched stand. However, after having it in operation for a while, the tank is the only thing I like (the stand is ok too). The built in filtration is poor and I scrapped it. I have heard (since I bought it) that the light fixtures are practically a fire hazard seing how so many of them have litteraly caught fire, and some have led to house fires. IMO there should be a class action lawsuite or something. I am really wondering if I should pull the ballasts and swap em before having problems.


I have the same one. The seamless bowfront glass is what drew me to the tank. From what I have heard and read after I bought the Odyssea is that the components are junk, althought the LFS advised that they have never had any issues with the components. A year later, I found out that they had a several issues with certain lots of the ballasts failing (not catching on fire - just going out). In fact they had to replace mine when I first got it - they provided a small warranty. The second one worked well for a year before it charred itself.

Have you heard that the whole lighting systems are fire hazzards or just the ballasts?

At this point I don't know what my options are. 
a) Do I replace the whole lighting kit with one of those AHS kits? Is that even possible with a molded plastic hood?
b) Do I just replace the ballast? Is there some particular ballast I need?


----------



## Aqua_Horn (Mar 26, 2006)

Rex Grigg said:


> Call Kim at AH Supply. I'm sure he can help you with a decent ballast.


Thanks, I will call Kim and see what they say.


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

For 2x65w PC, you can use a $20-$25 Worhorse 5 ballast to drive both bulbs.

Do you have one or two power cords/light switches?


----------



## crazy loaches (Sep 29, 2006)

No, they have 1 cord and 1 switch. I havent had a look into mine to see any more details though.

BTW, I am not bashing them myself, but yes they have caught fire before, and its been mentioned they arent UL listed and damages wont be covered by fire insurance. I dont know if thats true, it was someones post. Odyssea was previously Jebo, and they were the ones with the bad rap, not sure if anything changed since switching hands. Check out this thread for several examples of failure, and 1 unit that caught fire (link to pics too) http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/lighting/37139-jebo-cheapo.html


----------



## epicfish (Sep 11, 2006)

Yep. With 1 cord/switch that turns both bulbs on, a cheap $20-$25 Workhorse 5 ballast will work fine.


----------



## turbomkt (Jun 9, 2004)

Actually, I'd go with a Workhorse 7 for that. Fulham recommends it for 2x55W, so I would assume the same for 2x65.

Also, it's worth looking around locally. I found a place on the way home from work that has Fulham Workhorse for $22 or less.


----------

